# Heads up



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Where did I go today?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I bet it wasn't Jessops. :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The *Royal Palace of Oz*!

Later,
William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Argyle St Glasgow ?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

chocko said:


> Argyle St Glasgow ?


yes, but where?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The Royal Mile......................... :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.glasgowlife.org.uk/museums/kelvingrove/about/Pages/default.aspx

[IMG alt=""The Heads" display in Kelvingrove's East Court"]http://www.glasgowlife.org.uk/museums/PublishingImages/Rotators%20without%20text/Kelvingrove%20rotators/KG%20heads_036.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> http://www.glasgowlife.org.uk/museums/kelvingrove/about/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> [IMG alt=""The Heads" display in Kelvingrove's East Court"]http://www.glasgowlife.org.uk/museums/PublishingImages/Rotators%20without%20text/Kelvingrove%20rotators/KG%20heads_036.jpg[/IMG]


And the winner is Bond, you have won a free tour of Bruce's cave.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> http://www.glasgowlife.org.uk/museums/kelvingrove/about/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> [IMG alt=""The Heads" display in Kelvingrove's East Court"]http://www.glasgowlife.org.uk/museums/PublishingImages/Rotators%20without%20text/Kelvingrove%20rotators/KG%20heads_036.jpg[/IMG]


thanks for the heads up Mr Bond


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you happen to be in the City and museums are your thing it's definitely worth a visit, especially if you can get Mr Haggis to take you up a backstreet for a proper pint in a proper boozer. He's got all sorts of things in his bag.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> If you happen to be in the City and museums are your thing it's definitely worth a visit, especially if you can get Mr Haggis to take you up a backstreet for a proper pint in a proper boozer. He's got all sorts of things in his bag.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


You make me sound like a bad person. lol.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is that a MKXIV Spitfire that they have got there?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

DJH584 said:


> Is that a MKXIV Spitfire that they have got there?


built 1948


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Haggis said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > If you happen to be in the City and museums are your thing it's definitely worth a visit, especially if you can get Mr Haggis to take you up a backstreet for a proper pint in a proper boozer. He's got all sorts of things in his bag.
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:

Another couple of snaps I took


----------

